# Ladies... Pray!  Please Pray for President Obama...



## Shimmie (Oct 22, 2012)

Something's up, I can 'sense' it.  I can't place my exact finger upon it, but something is so up and we need to pray for him, his heart and his family.   

I've been praying for him for a long time, it'got to the point where I had to ask pebbles to place a prayer thread for him in the Political Forum.    The very day that I asked, we found out later that his headquarters was the target of a shooting; less than a week later, his daughters school was shut down due to a threat that was called in.   

Ladies, please pray.   I can't 'shake this' and I'm not being an alarmist.   I've been with the Lord long enough to know when I have to be obedient and do as the Lord is leading me.    We have to pray for President Obama.    It's just that serious.     God is asking us to cover this man's heart.   The pressures upon him to be a 'people' pleaser is taking it's toll.   This upcoming debate with Romney is a heavy hitter for him and he needs our prayers.   Ours meaning, those of us who KNOW God.  

Please pray.   Never in my life do I remember feeling such an urgency for someone's life, than i do right now.   He needs our cover for there is no one else who is truly covering this man in Godly prayer... not enough.   

Because of some of his policies, it has opened him up to be vunerable to attack and his physical body is in danger.    He's not a bad man, I simply cannot support his policies, for if I did, it would compromise my prayers because of what I believe.   

Pray... Please do not take this lightly.   There's an alarm in my spirit which will not go away.  It cannot be suppresed.    Please pray for his heart.  His life, His vascular, his arteries, his lungs, his organ tissues, his peace of mind.    

I need the heavy hitters in prayer in here.    

Nice & Wavy, Laela, Iwanthealthyhair67, BostonMaria, Sashaa08, donna894, mst1908, Patmahurr, pebbles, Supergirl, Lissa0821; Health&hair28, kila82, GoddessMaker, BlackHairDiva, auparavant, Galadriel, BelleDuJour, momi, LucieLoo12, @Letskeepintouch, MarriageMaterial,

Ladies please forgive me, my mind is going 'blank' on names and this is not on purpose.    I asking for everyone to pray.   My heart is so heavy with an urgency and I can't shake it.   

Please pray that God is able to have His way with this dear man's heart.  He's torn between several opinions and the biggest tug is that of the Holy Spirit who will never mislead Him nor forsake Him.    He needs to hear from God and to be able to tear away from the pressures that have been pressing upon him.   

I see his vessels constricting each time he breathes.   They are tightening up.   His heart keeps coming up in my spirit.   

Please pray...  I have to back away for a little while.   I need to stay focused.   

Please pray, I don't want this man's life to be taken away.

Thank you and please forgive me for missing names, I can't think of anything other than President Obama right now.   It's just that serious.  I'm scared, everyone, I don't scare easy. Most of you know this.  But right now, I am very scared.   

I love each of you.   

Shimmie...


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 22, 2012)

I'm going in prayer right now......

@MzRhonda
Serenity_Peace


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 22, 2012)

Nice & Wavy said:


> I'm going in prayer right now......
> 
> MzRhonda
> serenitypeace



Sis, I'm sitting here in tears, I'm so scared for him right now.   I do not scare easy.  I'm the one who scares other people.   I'm shaking inside.  So far each time I've sensed this, something later was reported in the news.  

Please pray... I am so scared.   I'm scared.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 22, 2012)

Shimmie said:


> Sis, I'm sitting here in tears, I'm so scared for him right now.   I do not scare easy.  I'm the one who scares other people.   I'm shaking inside.  So far each time I've sensed this, something later was reported in the news.
> 
> Please pray... I am so scared.   I'm scared.


No matter what, he is our President and God has called us to pray for him and for all those who are in authority.

May the Lord comfort you right now and give you a hug from His arms...in Jesus Name, amen.


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 22, 2012)

Nice & Wavy said:


> No matter what, he is our President and God has called us to pray for him and for all those who are in authority.
> 
> May the Lord comfort you right now and give you a hug from His arms...in Jesus Name, amen.



Sis, I see him holding his heart and he was alone.


----------



## Belle Du Jour (Oct 22, 2012)

Just left church. . .heading to my room shortly to pray.


----------



## FrazzledFraggle (Oct 22, 2012)

Father, In Jesus' name we give thanks for the United States and its government. We hold up in prayer before You the men and women who are in positions of authority, particularly Barack Obama. We pray and intercede for our President and for all those who are in authority over us in any way. We pray that the Spirit of the Lord rests upon Him. 

We pray that skillful and godly wisdom enter the heart of our President, that knowledge is pleasant to him, that discretion watches over him, and that understanding keeps him and delivers him from the way of evil and from evil men and women.

Father, we ask that You compass the president about with men and women who make their hearts and ears attentive to godly counsel and do that which is right in Your sight. We believe You cause them to be men and women of integrity who are obedient concerning us that we may lead a life in godliness and honestly. We pray that the upright shall dwell in our government....that men and women blameless and complete Your sight, Father, shall remain in these positions of authority; but the wicked shall be cut off our government and the treacherous shall be rooted out of it.

Your Word declares that BLESSED IS THE NATION WHOSE GOD IS THE LORD Plsalm 33:12. We receive Your blessing. Father, You are our refuge and stronghold in times of trouble. So we declare with our mouths that Your people and our President dwell SAFELY in this land, and we prosper abundantly. We are more than conquerors through Christ Jesus!

It is written in Your Word that the heart of the king is in the hand of the Lord, and you turn it whichever way You desire. We believe the heart of our leader is in Your hand and that his decisions are divinely directed of the Lord.

We give thanks until You that the good news of the gospel is published in our land. The Word of the Lord prevails and grows mightily in the hearts and lives of the people. We give thanks for the protection of our President, this land, and the leaders You have given to us, In Jesus' name. 

Jesus is Lord over the United States!

 I pray in agreement with you Shimmie over the safety of our President.


----------



## Laela (Oct 22, 2012)

Have mercy... joining everyone in prayer. But please remember

GOD IS ALWAYS IN CONTROL.

Amein~


----------



## MzRhonda (Oct 22, 2012)

letskeepntouch said:


> Father, In Jesus' name we give thanks for the United States and its government. We hold up in prayer before You the men and women who are in positions of authority, particularly Barack Obama. We pray and intercede for our President and for all those who are in authority over us in any way. We pray that the Spirit of the Lord rests upon Him.
> 
> We pray that skillful and godly wisdom enter the heart of our President, that knowledge is pleasant to him, that discretion watches over him, and that understanding keeps him and delivers him from the way of evil and from evil men and women.
> 
> ...



Amen ......


----------



## kila82 (Oct 22, 2012)

Done! There is a hedge of protection around Him and his family in Jesus' name!!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 22, 2012)

While I was in prayer, the Lord spoke to my heart and He said:

*"When you ask and believe, it shall be done."*

I believe it Lord and that settles it for me!

Amen!


----------



## pebbles (Oct 22, 2012)

Shimmie
I'm in prayer, sis. You know how things have been this past week for me, and this week will be even more difficult. But I thank you so much for your heart of prayer, and for your obedience to the voice of the Lord. The President's life is in God's hands. I believe the number of his days He will fulfill. Come what may, to God be the glory. 



*Father, in the Mighty Name of JESUS, we lift our sister Shimmie in prayer. 
We thank-you for revelation knowledge; for the ability to stop the works of the enemy by being obedient to Your directive to pray for our president.
We praise You, oh Lord, that at the sound of the name of JESUS, demons have to flee, plots are thwarted, chains are broken, strongholds are cast down, and captives are set free.

Blow a fresh wind of comfort over Shimmie, and dry her tears. Calm her fears.
We bless You for her, and thank-you for her presence on this forum.
In Jesus' name we pray, Amen.*



Be at peace, sis. Whatever happens, it's what God wants. :Rose:


----------



## Laela (Oct 22, 2012)

Yes, yes... this.. Amen, sister... Amen.





pebbles said:


> Be at peace, sis. Whatever happens, it's what God wants. :Rose:


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 22, 2012)

pebbles said:


> @Shimmie
> I'm in prayer, sis. You know how things have been this past week for me, and this week will be even more difficult. But I thank you so much for your heart of prayer, and for your obedience to the voice of the Lord. The President's life is in God's hands. I believe the number of his days He will fulfill. Come what may, to God be the glory.
> 
> *Father, in the Mighty Name of JESUS, we lift our sister Shimmie in prayer.
> ...





> *Father, in the Mighty Name of JESUS, we lift our sister Shimmie in prayer.
> We thank-you for revelation knowledge; for the ability to stop the works  of the enemy by being obedient to Your directive to pray for our  president.
> We praise You, oh Lord, that at the sound of the name of JESUS, demons  have to flee, plots are thwarted, chains are broken, strongholds are  cast down, and captives are set free.
> 
> ...


Amen!!!


----------



## loolalooh (Oct 22, 2012)

Praying hard for him. Sovereign Lord, protect our President.


----------



## MzRhonda (Oct 22, 2012)

pebbles said:


> Shimmie
> I'm in prayer, sis. You know how things have been this past week for me, and this week will be even more difficult. But I thank you so much for your heart of prayer, and for your obedience to the voice of the Lord. The President's life is in God's hands. I believe the number of his days He will fulfill. Come what may, to God be the glory.
> 
> 
> ...



Amen and amen ..........


----------



## MrsHaseeb (Oct 22, 2012)

Shimmie, I can totally understand the sense of urgency you feel because as I have been doing my morning prayers, if I pray in my prayer language almost every morning prayers for him would come up in my mind. Then my sister informed me that she was having a similar experience with feeling led to pray for him. I will continue to let the Lord lead me in prayer for him.

Sent from my 4G HTC Thunderbolt using LHCF


----------



## justruth (Oct 22, 2012)

MrsHaseeb said:


> Shimmie, I can totally understand the sense of urgency you feel because as I have been doing my morning prayers, if I pray in my prayer language almost every morning prayers for him would come up in my mind. Then my sister informed me that she was having a similar experience with feeling led to pray for him. I will continue to let the Lord lead me in prayer for him.
> 
> Sent from my 4G HTC Thunderbolt using LHCF


 
On a 530 am prayer call as well daily and in this past week have been led to pray for the President also.  I have almost become a little numb as it relates to the election, my prayer is more for protection and covering more than winning the election.

Like Shimmie, I have a feeling in my spirit that is so unsettling surrounding the President.  Also, I am on an investment chat with so many people that have such hateful and racially charged things to say that have me questioning the true nature of american's sentiment.

Very disturbing.


----------



## auparavant (Oct 22, 2012)

Shimmie, I've felt the same way.


----------



## BostonMaria (Oct 23, 2012)

Oh wow 

I don't hate Obama and I always worry about Michelle and their beautiful little girls.  There are so many crazy people out there. Just today I went to the mall and saw an Obama punching bag with a picture of him with blood, black eye. It made me sick to my stomach.

I pray a hedge of protection around our president, his wife, their children, their family.  I command that the angels go before him and move all danger out of the way.  I command that the spirit of hatred be cast out into the Abyss, in Jesus' name.  I pray that our president is led by the Holy Spirit and not the voice of this world.


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 23, 2012)

Everyone ... thank you so much for 'listening' and understanding.   

TWICE I've had a sense of prayer urgency for our President and TWICE something was reported in the news *afterwards*.   The first time was two Friday's ago, I was leaving work at 5 p.m., as I was on the train, I couldn't stop thinking about him; as soon as I arrived home, I contacted pebbles to start a prayer thread in the PF.   Later that night, it was posted in PF that someone fired a gun into one of his headquarters.    Here's the interesting part.   I started thinking about him at 5 p.m. eastern time, at the same time, it was 3 p.m. central when the shot occurred.   A week later, his daughters school was shut down due to threats.      

Tonight when I arrived home, it came back, the urgency and that's when I cried out for everyone to pray.  

He has been under so much pressure and there's something that he has been pressured into and he wants out.  He needs to relax and just breathe.   He's not sleeping and he's not eating well.   He's thinking and worrying and there's a Judas in his camp (several).    

I'm praying that he yields his heart to the Holy Spirit who will strengthen him in all things and lead and guide him in all things and that he will no longer fear what his enemies will do to him.   It seems as if he has been surrounded by 'wolves' who are literally lying in wait to devour him.   They literally want to tear him apart, these are wolves in 'sheep's' clothing, Black and White wolves (meaning people of both racial backgrounds).    

He needs to rest, really rest.   

Again, thank you so much for allowing me to share this.   I could not have gotten through this without any of you.


----------



## mrselle (Oct 23, 2012)

Praying for President Obama.


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 23, 2012)

pebbles... 'Thank You' so much.   

I couldn't handle a 3rd time.   You've been with me since this first started, in spite of the fullness of your schedule and all else .  

We have to keep him in prayer...it's just that urgent.   

Pebs, there's something around him that I do not trust....this sense of it, won't go away.   The devil's a liar.


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 23, 2012)

mrselle said:


> Praying for President Obama.



Thank you so much mrselle....  my mind went total blank when I was trying to type everyone's name.


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 23, 2012)

Nice & Wavy said:


> I'm going in prayer right now......
> 
> @MzRhonda
> Serenity_Peace





Nice & Wavy said:


> No matter what, he is our President and God has called us to pray for him and for all those who are in authority.
> 
> May the Lord comfort you right now and give you a hug from His arms...in Jesus Name, amen.





Belle Du Jour said:


> Just left church. . .heading to my room shortly to pray.





letskeepntouch said:


> Father, In Jesus' name we give thanks for the United States and its government. We hold up in prayer before You the men and women who are in positions of authority, particularly Barack Obama. We pray and intercede for our President and for all those who are in authority over us in any way. We pray that the Spirit of the Lord rests upon Him.
> 
> We pray that skillful and godly wisdom enter the heart of our President, that knowledge is pleasant to him, that discretion watches over him, and that understanding keeps him and delivers him from the way of evil and from evil men and women.
> 
> ...





Laela said:


> Have mercy... joining everyone in prayer. But please remember
> 
> GOD IS ALWAYS IN CONTROL.
> 
> Amein~





MzRhonda said:


> Amen ......





kila82 said:


> Done! There is a hedge of protection around Him and his family in Jesus' name!!





Nice & Wavy said:


> While I was in prayer, the Lord spoke to my heart and He said:
> 
> *"When you ask and believe, it shall be done."*
> 
> ...





pebbles said:


> Shimmie
> I'm in prayer, sis. You know how things have been this past week for me, and this week will be even more difficult. But I thank you so much for your heart of prayer, and for your obedience to the voice of the Lord. The President's life is in God's hands. I believe the number of his days He will fulfill. Come what may, to God be the glory.
> 
> 
> ...





Laela said:


> Yes, yes... this.. Amen, sister... Amen.





Nice & Wavy said:


> Amen!!!





loolalooh said:


> Praying hard for him. Sovereign Lord, protect our President.





MzRhonda said:


> Amen and amen ..........





MrsHaseeb said:


> Shimmie, I can totally understand the sense of urgency you feel because as I have been doing my morning prayers, if I pray in my prayer language almost every morning prayers for him would come up in my mind. Then my sister informed me that she was having a similar experience with feeling led to pray for him. I will continue to let the Lord lead me in prayer for him.
> 
> Sent from my 4G HTC Thunderbolt using LHCF





justruth said:


> On a 530 am prayer call as well daily and in this past week have been led to pray for the President also.  I have almost become a little numb as it relates to the election, my prayer is more for protection and covering more than winning the election.
> 
> Like Shimmie, I have a feeling in my spirit that is so unsettling surrounding the President.  Also, I am on an investment chat with so many people that have such hateful and racially charged things to say that have me questioning the true nature of american's sentiment.
> 
> Very disturbing.





auparavant said:


> Shimmie, I've felt the same way.





BostonMaria said:


> Oh wow
> 
> I don't hate Obama and I always worry about Michelle and their beautiful little girls.  There are so many crazy people out there. Just today I went to the mall and saw an Obama punching bag with a picture of him with blood, black eye. It made me sick to my stomach.
> 
> I pray a hedge of protection around our president, his wife, their children, their family.  I command that the angels go before him and move all danger out of the way.  I command that the spirit of hatred be cast out into the Abyss, in Jesus' name.  I pray that our president is led by the Holy Spirit and not the voice of this world.





mrselle said:


> Praying for President Obama.



Precious ones... each of you are.      Each of you are so on target and so full of love.   I just want you each to know that.   I deeply appreciate each and everyone of you.

We have something that no one can ever take away from us... the true love of God for each other.   

Sweet sleep


----------



## pebbles (Oct 23, 2012)

Shimmie said:


> @pebbles... 'Thank You' so much.
> 
> I couldn't handle a 3rd time. You've been with me since this first started, in spite of the fullness of your schedule and all else .
> 
> ...


 
That's the nature of politics, sis. It's a dirty business. But the devil is a liar. We will keep praying that God's will be done in the presidents' life. :Rose:


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Oct 23, 2012)

I'm loving these prayers. They warm my heart and keep me calm.

Thank you, ladies!!!


----------



## Poohbear (Oct 23, 2012)

Shimmie said:


> Because of some of his policies, it has opened him up to be vunerable to attack and his physical body is in danger. He's not a bad man, *I simply cannot support his policies, for if I did, it would compromise my prayers because of what I believe.*



 

Shimmie - What policies of Obama do you not support (other than the homosexuality issue)? If the answer derails the thread, you can PM me. Thanks.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Oct 23, 2012)

Lord right now I also pray for @Shimmie and all the sisters who came into agreement and shared in the burden that you placed on our dear sisters heart, Father we thank you for hearing our prayers and we ask most of all that your will be done in Jesus name. Amen!


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 23, 2012)

Poohbear said:


> Shimmie - What policies of Obama do you not support (other than the homosexuality issue)? If the answer derails the thread, you can PM me. Thanks.



Hi Poohbear:  I will send you a PM.  I want to dedicate this thread to prayers which are crucial.


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 23, 2012)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> Lord right now I also pray for Shimmie and all the sisters who came into agreement and shared in that burden that you placed on our dear sisters heart, Father we thank you for hearing our prayers and we ask most of all that your will be done in Jesus name. Amen!



Iwanthealthyhair67... 

Hi Healthy Hair, thank you so much for being here.


----------



## Ivonnovi (Oct 23, 2012)

Pray and DoNaTe to the democratic party.

They'll need this last minute boost in the "pocket" to counter the inevitable "mis-information" that the other party regularly put's out during these elections. 
    (such as "Your neighborhood can't vote till Thursday";  if you have overdue library books or tickets, or "whatever" you can not vote or _____ insert threat___")


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Oct 23, 2012)

I just seen this. amen...I am praying...


----------



## Sashaa08 (Oct 23, 2012)

Shimmie said:


> Everyone ... thank you so much for 'listening' and understanding.
> 
> TWICE I've had a sense of prayer urgency for our President and TWICE something was reported in the news *afterwards*.   The first time was two Friday's ago, I was leaving work at 5 p.m., as I was on the train, I couldn't stop thinking about him; as soon as I arrived home, I contacted pebbles to start a prayer thread in the PF.   Later that night, it was posted in PF that someone fired a gun into one of his headquarters.    Here's the interesting part.   I started thinking about him at 5 p.m. eastern time, at the same time, it was 3 p.m. central when the shot occurred.   A week later, his daughters school was shut down due to threats.
> 
> ...



Thank you for sharing your revelation and with so much detail. This enables us to pray specific prayers directed at the target of attacks. I will pray and declare Psalm 91 over him and his family. 

I am excited to see so many strong women of prayer standing in the gap ready to  in the spirit. Let's be sure to cover him in prayer during our Thursday prayer line call.


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 23, 2012)

Ivonnovi said:


> Pray and DoNaTe to the democratic party.





LucieLoo12 said:


> I just seen this. amen...I am praying...





Sashaa08 said:


> Thank you for sharing your revelation and with so much detail. This enables us to pray specific prayers directed at the target of attacks. I will pray and declare Psalm 91 over him and his family.
> 
> I am excited to see so many strong women of prayer standing in the gap ready to  in the spirit. Let's be sure to cover him in prayer during our Thursday prayer line call.




Ladies, you are the BEST and I do not say this lightly...  Thank  you for your prayers.     God bless you beyond words.


----------



## ktykaty (Oct 23, 2012)

Shimmie,

My heart is leaping with joy right now. I'm so happy about this thread. I'm so happy that you are the one who started it.

To be honest, some of the stuff I've seen posted on this board about President Obama had me worried about you, about him and about the Church in America.

I'll try my best to explain what I think is going on with these "attacks" against the POTUS.

I've been sensing from years that some kind of evil power is "sucking the life" out of him.
This evil power is feeding out of gossiping, hatred and anger. The less the person under attack is loved, the more powerful this thing becomes.
This evil power is a result of the sins in America. The collective sins and/or the cumulation of the individuals' sins.

The POTUS is attacked because of his position as head of America and not because of his policies or personal sins. The edge this thing as over him his is willingness/desire to be a great president. The more he wants to be a good president, the more this thing has power over him.

The more effective weapon against this evil power is love. I'm talking about agape-love, the kind that comes from God and flows through us towards one of His beloved creature.

The very existence of this thread and the feeling express in it means to me that we, the church, have an open window to defeat this evil power.

Glory be to The Almighty.


I hope I made some sense.


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 23, 2012)

ktykaty said:


> Shimmie,
> 
> My heart is leaping with joy right now. I'm so happy about this thread. I'm so happy that you are the one who started it.
> 
> ...



Thank you so much for sharing ktykaty...

I've always loved him and prayed for him; that's how God was able to speak to my heart with such urgency. 

Continue to pray for him -- Please; and I thank you for doing so.   I can't share everything that I've sense as I do not wish to give life to it. 

Je' Taime, Precious ktykaty

Love, 
Shimmie


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 23, 2012)

Shimmie said:


> Everyone ... thank you so much for 'listening' and understanding.
> 
> TWICE I've had a sense of prayer urgency for our President and TWICE something was reported in the news *afterwards*.   The first time was two Friday's ago, I was leaving work at 5 p.m., as I was on the train, I couldn't stop thinking about him; as soon as I arrived home, I contacted @pebbles to start a prayer thread in the PF.   Later that night, it was posted in PF that someone fired a gun into one of his headquarters.    Here's the interesting part.   I started thinking about him at 5 p.m. eastern time, at the same time, it was 3 p.m. central when the shot occurred.   A week later, his daughters school was shut down due to threats.
> 
> ...





Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> Lord right now I also pray for @Shimmie and all the sisters who came into agreement and shared in the burden that you placed on our dear sisters heart, Father we thank you for hearing our prayers and we ask most of all that your will be done in Jesus name. Amen!


Shimmie, I'm so thankful to Our Father for you being on LHCF.  Your ministry here is wonderful and there are so many that love you and are grateful to you for all you do.  You are truly a Woman of God who loves the Lord...its evident...even when you have to be tough, you do it with love and you are not afraid to call the enemy out when needed.  I thank you for praying for President Obama and calling for us to do it as well together alongside of you.  You exemplify a woman not looking to her own, but you are concerned about others!

You keep me in check...and I appreciate that about you.  You share everything of yourself with everyone on this forum and that means so much to me.  You laugh with us, cry with us, pray with us and sometimes we get a good when needed

I'm saying all of this to say...........Thank you, my sister and my friend for being here for us!


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 23, 2012)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Shimmie, I'm so thankful to Our Father for you being on LHCF.  Your ministry here is wonderful and there are so many that love you and are grateful to you for all you do.  You are truly a Woman of God who loves the Lord...its evident...even when you have to be tough, you do it with love and you are not afraid to call the enemy out when needed.  I thank you for praying for President Obama and calling for us to do it as well together alongside of you.  You exemplify a woman not looking to her own, but you are concerned about others!
> 
> You keep me in check...and I appreciate that about you.  You share everything of yourself with everyone on this forum and that means so much to me.  You laugh with us, cry with us, pray with us and sometimes we get a good when needed
> 
> I'm saying all of this to say...........Thank you, my sister and my friend for being here for us!



Thank. You Precious Wavy.   I'm on the train. And still. In prayer.

Nice & Wavy... I have to re-write my gratitude for your loving support and prayers.   I didn't do very well typing from my cell phone.    God bless you over and over again.    The pressure that is upon President Obama is so heavy.  But the prayers of our hearts, availeth much.    

I'm still praying, yet I cannot do this alone.   I'm so grateful to everyone who has joined in.   I'm just so grateful.   I wish we could send these prayers to his office, however, I thank God for the Holy Spirit who is sending them to his heart; he'll hear and he will sense them and the power of God shall rest upon his heart, in Jesus' Name.   

Love always, 
"Me"


----------



## ktykaty (Oct 23, 2012)

Shimmie,

While praying I received this:

- No weapon formed against _him_ shall prosper. (Is 54:17)
- Saint Michael the Archangel, defend us in battle. Be our protection against the wickedness and snares of the devil. May God rebuke him, we humbly pray; and do Thou, O Prince of the Heavenly Host - by the Divine Power of God - cast into hell, satan and all the evil spirits, who roam throughout the world seeking the ruin of souls. Amen.
(I's a catholic prayer of spiritual warfare, used to protect the Church)
- Psalm 23

Does it make any sense to you ? Does it helps ?


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 23, 2012)

ktykaty said:


> Shimmie,
> 
> While praying I received this:
> 
> ...



ktykaty...  

Thank you so much... all the way from Paris you came to join us in prayer.  I know that this prayer came from your heart and I am so very grateful.   This a beautiful and strong prayer and God is stationing more angels, assigned to President Obama, each time we pray.   Thank you for adding the addtional angels with your prayers.  

Je' taime' ktykaty ... from my heart, Je' taime


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 23, 2012)

Shimmie said:


> Thank. You Precious Wavy.   I'm on the train. And still. In prayer.
> 
> @Nice & Wavy... I have to re-write my gratitude for your loving support and prayers.   I didn't do very well typing from my cell phone.    God bless you over and over again.    The pressure that is upon President Obama is so heavy.  But the prayers of our hearts, availeth much.
> 
> ...


 Love you, "Me"


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 23, 2012)

*Prayer Request:   *

Ladies I hope you don't mind if I share what's in my heart for prayer for President Obama.   I know that each of you are being given a 'Word' from the Lord as well, please share whatever God and whatever scriptures that He is laying upon your heart.     

This is what I've sensed very strong:

The spirit of Judas is around the President in his very camp; he has been sabotaged and surrounded by a betrayer.   

My prayer request is that the Lord will expose the Judas spirits around him. That each one will be exposed along with each and every deed.   Their plans shall not prevail against him in Jesus' Name nor will President Obama have need of these persons as he thought that he would.     God will direct his moves in Jesus' Name. 

*Scriptures:*

Romans 16:17

Now I beseech you, brethren, mark them which cause divisions and offences contrary to the doctrine which ye have learned; and avoid them.

Mark 4:22:

For there is nothing hid which shall not be manifested, neither anything kept secret but that it should come abroad.  

Job 5:8-12

8 I would seek unto God, and unto God would I commit my cause:
9 which doeth great things and unsearchable, marvelous things without number:
10 who giveth rain upon the earth, and sendeth waters upon the fields:
11 to set up on high those that be low; that those which mourn may be exalted to safety.
*12 He disappointeth the devices of the crafty,
so that their hands cannot perform their enterprise*.

---------------------------

God wants to do something in President Obama's heart, as this will enable the President to know and to hear God's leading and not be tossed to and fro by every pressure of every wind and doctrine.  

Isaiah 27:5

"..... let him take hold of my strength, that he may make peace with me; and he shall make peace with me. 

Our President needs to take hold of the Strength of God, which will give him the peace that he needs to do what God has called him to do.   There are some changes that he is planning to rescind and he needs God to see him through it.


----------



## mrselle (Oct 23, 2012)

The only thing God has ever placed on my heart about President Obama is that He has His hands on his life.  That is what I sensed back in 2008.  I think he is a confident and self-assured man and sometimes people mistake that for arrogance.  I don't think he is arrogant, I believe that he is humble.  I also sense that should he lose this election (I don't think he will, but IF...) he will not be devastated.  It will be well with him.  Also, the night that you started this thread, I was standing in my kitchen and something in me said that I should start praying for President Obama.  

Shimmie, thank you for being obedient to God.  I know that to have such a strong spirit of discernment is not always easy and you feel the pain of others so deeply.  I just want you to know that I am praying for you because to pray the kind of prayers you are praying can be draining.  I am praying for your strength.  (I hope I don't offend you by telling you that.)


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 23, 2012)

mrselle said:


> The only thing God has ever placed on my heart about President Obama is that He has His hands on his life.  That is what I sensed back in 2008.  I think he is a confident and self-assured man and sometimes people mistake that for arrogance.  I don't think he is arrogant, I believe that he is humble.  I also sense that should he lose this election (I don't think he will, but IF...) he will not be devastated.  It will be well with him.  Also, the night that you started this thread, I was standing in my kitchen and something in me said that I should start praying for President Obama.
> 
> Shimmie, thank you for being obedient to God.  I know that to have such a strong spirit of discernment is not always easy and you feel the pain of others so deeply.  I just want you to know that I am praying for you because to pray the kind of prayers you are praying can be draining.  I am praying for your strength.  (I hope I don't offend you by telling you that.)



Not offended at all.  Not at all Precious mrselle.     

I love you, Precious Sister.  Thank you so much for confirming the urgency to pray for President Obama.   And he is 'Our' President and I do thank God for his life and well being.   

I cannot thank you enough for praying for him.    _So few are _in comparison to those who are not.   He needs more prayers each day.   It's strong in my heart that we can't take for granted that all is well for him.    We still need umbrellas for the rain... He needs our prayers to cover his heart.    I pray for his total yield to Jesus forsaking all others who disapprove.   

Thanks so much again for your precious words, I appreciate you dearly.


----------



## Laela (Oct 24, 2012)

_My prayers are for First Lady Michelle Obama and her two daughters, who are the president's backbone and the reason he smiles. May God continue to keep them   encouraged, to encourage him. May the first lady continue to keep her head high, not in pride, but in unshakeable confidence. Will continue to keep them lifted up in prayer. _


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 24, 2012)

Laela said:


> _My prayers are for First Lady Michelle Obama and her two daughters, who are the president's backbone and the reason he smiles. May God continue to keep them   encouraged, to encourage him. May the first lady continue to keep her head high, not in pride, but in unshakeable confidence. Will continue to keep them lifted up in prayer. _



Laela Rose, thank you so much.  I can only imagine the pressure that Mrs. Obama and their children have to endure.  They indeed have to be as 'soldiers', bearing up their courage in support of her husband and their father, a true loving family.   One Man, One Woman, married to one another, in Jesus' Name.   No man shal put assunder / separate.   Amen.


----------



## pebbles (Oct 24, 2012)

Shimmie Thank-you. For everything!


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 24, 2012)

pebbles said:


> Shimmie Thank-you. For everything!



pebbles...

Pebs, it is "I" who thanks you.  My heart is full with emotion, and I am grateful beyond words for your loving support and the love that is being shared by our precious members in this forum.  

*God bless ALL of YOU! * *LHCF Ladies,*  Beyond Words, God Bless Each of You Here and Your Loved Ones.  Each of your prayers in this thread are so powerful and full of love and they are in God's heart, bringing Him much joy.


Pebs, I've learned so much from watching and listening to you and Nice & Wavy and from so many, many MANY others here and outside.   I thank God so much for what He is about to do.

I'm praying for President Obama; he is on the threshhold of deliverance and surrender unto the Lord.   Nothing and no one can take that away from him.


----------



## Blackpearl1993 (Oct 25, 2012)

Adding my prayers for President Obama. He has been unsettled and he is most definitely grappling with something. I touch and pray in agreement with everyone here. Thank you, Shimmie, for sharing your heart with us.


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 25, 2012)

Blackpearl1993 said:


> Adding my prayers for President Obama. He has been unsettled and he is most definitely grappling with something. I touch and pray in agreement with everyone here. Thank you, Shimmie, for sharing your heart with us.



Blackpearl1993... thank you so much for your prayers.  It means volumes.  :Rose:


----------



## naturalgyrl5199 (Oct 25, 2012)

Thank you Shimmie for your obedience to the will of the Lord.

All is well. Thank you ladies for praying for this President.

I had been feeling like this on and off in the last year and had been going deep into prayer myself.


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 25, 2012)

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> Thank you Shimmie for your obedience to the will of the Lord.
> 
> All is well. Thank you ladies for praying for this President.
> 
> I had been feeling like this on and off in the last year and had been going deep into prayer myself.



naturalgyrl5199, thank you so much for adding your heartfelt prayers.   One thing I'm sure of, God wants to minister His love and heart towards our President and He will.   There's so much going on in the white house that's deeper than we can imagine.   President Obama deserves to be prayed over; real prayers for his heart and soul, allowing God to be in total control.   

President Obama needs peace and calm within and that's my earnest prayer for him...to be at peace and total calm deep in his heart.   Sold out to Jesus. 

Somehow I believe we will see this manifest in him during the White House for all the world to see and respect.   I'm praying for him.   Praise God.


----------

